
Ask HN: How do you hire contract software developers? - googlycooly
As a founder, I&#x27;m finding it very difficult to hire great software developers. I tried job posting portals, but that&#x27;s not effective. I usually spend months to make a hire (most of them don&#x27;t even pass the initial interview)<p>How do you hire developers? (Contract basis) How can I connect with great developers quickly?
======
smt88
Upwork. You still need to be good at vetting and managing devs though.

~~~
googlycooly
That's very difficult and time-consuming

